# mold for bottom walkers? help please!



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

hi im looking to find a mold for making bottom walkers/bottom bouncers for trolling. the type of bottom walkers with a wire bent at an angle, swivel on one side, weight on the other, i need the mold to form the lead weight around the wire. any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

jans netcraft will have what your looking for and also ebay. just make shear to put a little kink in the wire where your lead will be because your weight will slide off some times good luck.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeiner's has the best prices on any mold on the i-net. Call them up don't go by the prices on their internet store. Speak to Jim Zeiner, and he will take care of you. He can get any Do-It mold you need and yes they have the bottom bouncers as well. I have searched high and low for good mold prices and majority of the time his prices can not be beat by anyone on the i-net or any catalog store. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a hard time justifying the money for the mold to make the the bottom bouncers for no more than I go through. I use them in Canada a lot in the rocks and get them caught up very often but very rarely lose one. I still have the same ones that I have used for years. At the rate I go through them I would never recoup the cost of the mold.

As mentioned Jann's does have the molds for most any tackle making project. There are other companies as well if you do some searching.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> I have a hard time justifying the money for the mold to make the the bottom bouncers for no more than I go through. I use them in Canada a lot in the rocks and get them caught up very often but very rarely lose one. I still have the same ones that I have used for years. At the rate I go through them I would never recoup the cost of the mold.
> 
> As mentioned Jann's does have the molds for most any tackle making project. There are other companies as well if you do some searching.


your right i dont lose them too often, but mine get really banged around and bent up pretty easily. and i need something to keep me sane in the winter so im gonna make my own bottom bouncers and worm harnesses . thanks for the info guys ill check them out . i also seen on cabelas website a mold for bottom bouncers for $30 , has anyone ever used one of these molds, if so whatd u think of it


----------

